# Gas Range clearences?



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

I was told the other day by inspector 24" min. clearance from top of stove to listed appliance eg. microwave. Can't find in code NFPA. Is this a new amendment? And being enforced elsewhere? I passed along to the builder and HO, She feels strongly that going from the 30" cabinet to a 24" would put the micro to high and dangerous for spilling things. Not having been there to actually see what that would look like I tend to agree with her.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

NFPA54 9.15.1.2,, in my 2002 edition

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

And yes it is code

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> NFPA54 9.15.1.2,, in my 2002 edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


There it is, thanks.

Tough noogies for HO, (it is pretty high for a short person, my wife would barely reach the door button if it were here!)


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Between 20 and 30 inches here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Stptog said:


> I was told the other day by inspector 24" min. clearance from top of stove to listed appliance eg. microwave. Can't find in code NFPA. Is this a new amendment? And being enforced elsewhere? I passed along to the builder and HO, She feels strongly that going from the 30" cabinet to a 24" would put the micro to high and dangerous for spilling things. Not having been there to actually see what that would look like I tend to agree with her.












It is also found in the Fuel Gas code. Too tired to look it up now though.


----------

